# Skunk Anansie



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Been listing to their new album *Anarchytecture*, absolutely brilliant, as is all their other stuff.

Worth checking out IMO.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't heard anything by them for years! I went to see them live too waaaay back in the day, might have to give this a listen :thumb:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Black Traffic was a good album will have to have a listen to the new one


----------



## SAMS350ZGT (Mar 10, 2014)

I was so racked off when my now ex wife decided to walk of with my coloured vinyl "selling jesus again" along with quite a lot of my other vinyl including my mint "Pin Ups" LP on the original orange RCA label. I saw one of those go for £350 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

SAMS350ZGT said:


> I was so racked off when my now ex wife decided to walk of with my coloured vinyl "selling jesus again" along with quite a lot of my other vinyl including my mint "Pin Ups" LP on the original orange RCA label. I saw one of those go for £350 a few weeks ago.


You might like this :thumb: :lol:

BTW, contains one NSFW  word


----------

